# Anyone Want Scramble With Friends?



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

*Scramble (for Android)*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zynga.scramble


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Amazing boners?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

mbh87 said:


> Amazing boners?


Haha I know  I found that screenshot and had to use it!


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Haha I know  I found that screenshot and had to use it!


Haha. Nice find

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

nice thank you!


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

woah! how's this possible?! i didnt know this was released on android!


----------



## Rockaholic (Jul 11, 2011)

How do I install it? Just flash the zip? 
Edit: nevermind chrome was downloading it as a zip, had to use stock 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dafryinpan (Dec 20, 2011)

Found this yesterday, and loving it....anyone want to play my name is DaFryinpan

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

If this is unofficial, how do we know there's no malware?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jocampbe said:


> If this is unofficial, how do we know there's no malware?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Short of decompiling and examining every piece of code, you don't. Though I tend to consider anything Zynga makes to begin with as a kind of "malware" (term used loosely) even if it's not a threat to your system







.


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

Apparently it just launched in the market, erm, Play, but for Canada only.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

jocampbe said:


> If this is unofficial, how do we know there's no malware?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


We don't know, that's the beauty of it  I've been running it all day and no issues.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

milan616 said:


> Apparently it just launched in the market, erm, Play, but for Canada only.


If that's the case, then if you really want it and want it legit, then you can probably use something like market enabler to fake it into thinking you're from Canada. That or just start using "eh" and "aboot" in your market searches more often.


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks spaz. I've been waiting for this.

Dropped from LiquidNexus via Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

If you want to, add BrentBlend in this or draw something!

Edit: rather play with droid people than half of my fb list


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> *Scramble (for Android)*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?sbm55u3heo2oi2o


Ohh thank you! I've got a friend at work that wants to play this with me that has an iPhone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Got a parsing error, any ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Fawkes said:


> Got a parsing error, any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Try re-downloading the file. If that doesn't work. I can upload it to dropbox and you can grab it from there.

Dropped from LiquidNexus via Tapatalk


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Spaz...I'm sure you'd be cool with this. With all credit going to you of course. I'm gonna share this with the Android central community as well. I know I was waiting a while for this game so I'd like to share the word wealth.

Dropped from LiquidNexus via Tapatalk


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

TreyDaPrince if anyone is down for a game.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

If this game is anything like their other games, it will eat through your battery faster than you can imagine....


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

skaforey said:


> If this game is anything like their other games, it will eat through your battery faster than you can imagine....


Probably is. Zynga uses andEngine for their android games. They bought the rights to it from the single developer that maintained it (as well as hired him full time). IMHO, the game engine is a mess and also huge. I tried it for a while before switching to something else. The fact that one guy basically maintains it on his own doesn't help.


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

This game is now on the market

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

OP updated with Play Store link.


----------



## shmittal (Dec 14, 2011)

Any version that works on HP Touchpad CM9 build?


----------

